# dx code for suture placed in dialysis catheter



## ggparker14 (Oct 15, 2013)

Can I get help with dx codes for the following procedure? The final dx code is listed as encounter for dialysis catheter care.

Hemodialysis patient presents for suture placement to L subclavian quentin catheter as one suture came loose during last dialysis session. 

Procedure: under sterile conditions, after site prepped and chloraprep, single 4.0 nylon suture placed to secure quentin and bactracin and dressing were applied.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## devinmajor14 (Oct 16, 2013)

12001 is what I would code.


----------

